# Fox Detroit HD 2.1 No Signal



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

With a cheesey pair of old rabbit ears, I get all the other Detroit area HD channels (ABC, NBC, CBS), but not Fox (2.1). Is there a technical reason for this? The Fox station is closer to me than the CBS station that comes in perfectly. I am around 20 miles from all the broadcast stations. Will a simple indoor antenna fix my Fox problem or am I missing something?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

What sort of signal strength are you getting on 2.1? You can be very close to a station's transmitting antenna, but if the characteristics are all wrong, you may not get any signal. All depends on direction of antenna, nearby objects, signal bouncing, etc. I would think if you are that close, making some adjustments to the rabbit ears may help.


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

How do I tell what my signal strenght is? I have the antenna connected directly to my new Olevia HDTV, so I'm not real familiar with how to check it.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Use the Olevia's own signal strength meter. Most units with built in ATSC tuners have a signal strength meter.


----------

